# Firestorm Mini .40



## Doublet479

Picked up a Firestorm Mini Compact .40 at local shop last Sat. . Took it out shooting Sun. A great shooter . No feed or eject problem . Put 100rds down range .


----------



## alanrobert

I recently purchased one as well, and I like it. It's a nice, solid little gun. Appears well made and nicely designed in every way. I particularly love the ease with which it field strips.

I was disappointed that it comes with only one magazine and that extra magazines [IF you can find one] will set you back pretty nearly $50. But the gun itself [with one clip and no frills -- it comes in a plain cardboard box] was only $349.

The only fault I have found is in having to aim by aligning the BOTTOM of the front sight with the TOP of the rear sight, rather than aligning the top of both sites, as on most guns. In other words, it shoots LOW. But, hey, aim for the nose, and you're sure to hit something vital. It's a solid little gun that I believe will provide good reliablility.

I'd be curious to know what experience others have had.


----------



## Mike Barham

alanrobert said:


> I was disappointed that it comes with only one magazine and that extra magazines [IF you can find one] will set you back pretty nearly $50. But the gun itself [with one clip and no frills -- it comes in a plain cardboard box] was only $349.


Wow, that's odd for an "economy" gun, eh? I like to have at least six mags for any gun I am likely to carry and train with.

If I guy a $350 Firestorm and five mags at $50 each, I'll have spent $600.

If I buy a $500 Glock and four mags at $20 each, I'll have spent $580.

Hmmmmmmm.

But maybe most of the people who buy Firestorms only want a couple (or one) magazine?


----------



## JaxFL904

i like the mini .40


----------



## WVfishguy

The mag for a .40 Firestorm is $41.95 from Eagle Imports. However, with shipping, it probably is $50. Still cheaper than my Walther mags. Hell, I can't even _get_ mags for my PPS.

The .40 Firestorm will probably be my next purchase, not because of price, but because it has the absolute best ergos of any compact .40 I've held. That includes, the M&P, Glock, X-D, CZ Rami, and, well, just about everything out there.


----------



## lbacerman

I got mine used 4 years ago for 250 bucks. I have spent a significant amount of time with buddies shooting on ranges and at the hunting club. I have surprisingly had way less problems with mine than my buddies have had with theirs (Glock/ S&W). At the time, I only had 300 bucks to invest in a firearm, saved 50 bucks, and honestly would probably not invest in anything else even to this day. I haven't had the same problem with mine shooting low, but that is not to say they do not normally. I am not a fan of the clip cost, but the quality lack of jamming problems, etc is worth the extra investment.


----------



## berettatoter

Doublet479 said:


> Picked up a Firestorm Mini Compact .40 at local shop last Sat. . Took it out shooting Sun. A great shooter . No feed or eject problem . Put 100rds down range .


Sounds great! Can't go wrong with the Bersas.:mrgreen:


----------

